
Ask HN: Can I store a segment of Reddit pages every minute? - Ian999
I have some experience programming but want to work on a side project that would require me to have Reddit pages stored every minute. I would probably just work with the top subreddits to start.<p>I basically want the titles, # upvotes, # of commments stored every minute. I want to do this on new, rising, controversial, and hot.<p>I&#x27;ve done some research and I can only find people have pulled the data at one point in time vs continuously which I need.<p>Questions:
1. Do any of you know if this has been done somewhere (don&#x27;t want to reinvent the wheel)?<p>2. If I were to do this, what languages&#x2F;resources should I use? (I will be interacting with their API)<p>3. I would be willing to spend a couple thousand dollars to store the data on the cloud (I have no sense of how much it will cost). I figure if I build and run for one day, I can get a sense but if anyone has any sense before I do, if this will cost way more than that, please let me know.<p>4. Any other advice is welcome.<p>Even though I would be willing to spend that money on a server, I don&#x27;t want to pay someone to do this for me, I want to learn. If the data is somewhere already, in that case I may entertain paying.
======
tantalor
[https://www.reddit.com/dev/api/](https://www.reddit.com/dev/api/)

[https://github.com/reddit/reddit/wiki/API](https://github.com/reddit/reddit/wiki/API)

[https://github.com/reddit/reddit/wiki/OAuth2](https://github.com/reddit/reddit/wiki/OAuth2)

~~~
Ian999
Thank you. Should have clarified that I know to use their API. But will this
just be an absurd amount of data? I'm comfortable with python/R. What other
languages should I use? Any database languages?

